# Best place to get a B&M shifter?



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the best place to order the B&M shifter from? I decided on the B&M over the GMM Rip shifter. I do not really want to have to drop the tranny for the install.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

There's no need to to drop the tranny to install the GMM.

The B&M is a flaming pile of crap. I have / had more muiles of experience with that PoS than anyone on these boards, until I got smart and ditched it for the trouble-free, superior quality, quieter, better shifting GMM Race.

Your money / car, though.

If you really want to to do this, I still have my old B&M. I'll sell it for $50 +shipping. You'll have to get the hardware kit from B&M though.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Groucho, so you do not have to drop the tranny for the GMM install? That is wha the install instructions say that I printed off. If not, how tough was it for the install? Thanks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BlackSheep said:


> Groucho, so you do not have to drop the tranny for the GMM install? That is wha the install instructions say that I printed off. If not, how tough was it for the install? Thanks.


I did it the best way possible- I had a local speed shop install my GMM when they replaced my clutch.  


However, my buddy at work installed one on his '05. He had to remove the support plate and let the tranny sag, but he didn't have to drop the tranny. It was a bitch, but he did good install (he had a B&M at the same time I did and experienced the same problems that I did. Trust me, we are by far in the majority).

If you favor a slightly easier install over long-term durability and a superior shifter, you're making a mistake, IMHO.

That said, mine is for sale. Otherwise, it's a Garage Monument to not taking the easier way over the better way ever again.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Here we go again, huh Groucho? LOL. I just love reading your posts on the B&M garbage! I feel your pain!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

marathonman said:


> Here we go again, huh Groucho? LOL. I just love reading your posts on the B&M garbage! I feel your pain!


I live to edjumacate.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

what groucho said. you just take off the tranny support (4 bolts) and let the tranny sag. that's it. put the GMM back in with 4 hex head bolts instead of the allens to make reinstall a lot quicker. while your in there doing that get some royal purple and after draining the tranny, pour the fluid right into the top before you put the shifter back on. just don't do what i did. i wasn't paying attention and didn't get the "ball" on the end of the shifter rod into the "cup" of the tranny. i had to take it apart and do it twice. DUH!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Groucho. How do you feel about the B&M in comparison to the GMM??


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

BlackSheep said:


> Can anyone tell me the best place to order the B&M shifter from? I decided on the B&M over the GMM Rip shifter. I do not really want to have to drop the tranny for the install.


Tons of places carry it. You shouldn't pay more than $225 with shipping. Try the usual places, Jegs and Summit, for starters. If they're asking $249.99 or something, then post back here.

When installing the B&M, run your RTV sealant around the outside of the transmission opening -- not on the base of the shifter -- then drop it straight down and don't reposition it. A lot of people bitch about the B&Ms leaking -- but don't install it this way. 

You also have to red Loctite all the bolts -- even the ones in the shifter base -- as they don't Loctite those at the factory. Why? B&M wanted to give buyers the option of removing them so they can install the centering springs.

Don't let people who badmouth the B&M dissuade you -- I've got over 20K on mine and it has performed flawlessly.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Hey Groucho. How do you feel about the B&M in comparison to the GMM??


That's just mean!:lol:


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

B&M is OK for the guy who just drives there car. But, if you are a guy who *DRIVES* your car. You will ned the GMM.

I had the B&M, kept loosening on me alot. I did not like the way it was built, and how it felt. BTW, bought the B&M before I ever knew of the GMM. The GMM is way more stable, and feels way better. I have the race version, and will neve buy another shifter for this car again.:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Black Devil said:


> I had the B&M, kept loosening on me alot.


Just because you don't know how to apply Loctite bolts doesn't mean the B&M's a bad piece. GMM's for people who DRIVE their car. LOL. That's hopeless.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine never leaked or got loose, it just broke! No positive stops+overtravel=snaps off in tranny! My buddy is a machinist and showed me where their flaw in design is, right where mine broke off. Some have had no trouble such as B A Better Person, but it's in my observations, that alot more have than have not.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Marathon Man Is An Animal! Seiously I returned my B&M after 1 Test Drive


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, there you go, Black Devil. The B&M faithful maintain that all you need to do is lay down extra silicone and have an uncanny knack at the lost, arcane Black Art of Loctite application. How do they learn these skills? Years of training? A pact signed with Satan himself? Who can know?

I, for one, wish I had that talent. I would have never had any problems with mine at all!

So...if you feel you're good enough to rise to this incredible challange- and choose wisely, because putting Red Loctite on threads...well....it's really, _really_ friggin hard to do just right- my old B&M shifter sits on a plastic shelf awaiting some poor sucke...I mean, genius _artiste'_ in the ways of RTV and threadlocker application to deposit $60 in my PayPal account.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho, you ever get your Holden repeater lights wired up?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Groucho, you ever get your Holden repeater lights wired up?


Not yet.

Got the lamps, got the knowledge, got the desire, lack the motivation.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Groucho! The value of your highly regarded shifter has increased $10.00 so far. Maybe if you ask for more it won't need loctite or silicone and will last nearly forever.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Don said:


> Groucho! The value of your highly regarded shifter has increased $10.00 so far. Maybe if you ask for more it won't need loctite or silicone and will last nearly forever.


What can I say? I smell blood in the water. :lol:

Nah...$10 for shipping.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Holden said:


> Marathon Man Is An Animal! Seiously I returned my B&M after 1 Test Drive


No I'm not! I'm kind and gentle!!! LOL! Let's do Quaker again soon!!!!


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

The B&M shifter has been the subject of many rants on several forums. Most people find the GMM to be significantly better. While the B&M may be easier to install, I don't understand why the difficulty of installation would lead you to install something that many people have hated worse than the factory piece. If you're going to go to the effort of changing the shifter, do it right and change the fluid as well.

If it is not first class, what is it? If I'm going to put out three hours of labor, I want to see an improvement. Saying "well, I think it's better and it only took two hours" does not work. There's not much point in saving an hour's labor in a three hour job to get a mediocre result.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

^ Could not have said it better myself.


----------

